# the price of a 180 gallon aquarium



## slickvic277 (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm curious what did most people pay for there 180 gallon set ups ? I'm talking about brand new not used,so far the best price I found was about $1100 for the tank(pre drilled),stand,light fixtures,and glass tops.I've searched craigslist for the past few months with no luck although there was a few 7'and 8' tanks for sale at really great prices but the condition of these tanks kept me away.I live in Philly anyone know any hidden gems in the tri state area were I could find the best deal on a 180 gallon aquarium set up?
Sinse this will be my first large tank I would rather buy brand new but will also buy used if the deal is good.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

72x24x25 = $550 but does not include lights tops or anything.

http://www.glasscages.com/?sAction=ViewCat&lCatID=2

They will be delivering tanks to a distribution point in Allentown PA on 8/17 it costs like $80 to have it brought there.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

F8LBITEva said:


> 72x24x25 = $550 but does not include lights tops or anything.
> 
> http://www.glasscages.com/?sAction=ViewCat&lCatID=2
> 
> They will be delivering tanks to a distribution point in Allentown PA on 8/17 it costs like $80 to have it brought there.


Still worth it (to spend the extra $80 to have it trucked). I feel like an idiot spending the two grand for my Perfecto 265g reef ready tank...granted it is very well built and has a 20 year warranty but I don't think the price is worth it when I can get a 8ft long 240gallon tank for $590 (according to this http://web.archive.org/web/20071014032803/glasscages.com/?sAction=ViewCat&lCatID=2 glasscages.com was offline so I had to look up prices on an archive.)


----------

